# Poppin Flame Licker



## NickG (Jan 23, 2011)

Just finished Poppin last night ;D







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMfmtRP4OPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMfmtRP4OPc[/ame]

Here is the build log:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8141.0

Thanks to everybody for their interest, advice and support.

Nick


----------



## rleete (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Mbergmueller (Jan 23, 2011)

Pretty cool, but why do I hear my 5 yr old doing in your video ;D. I'll have to read the build log because I think I want to build one.


----------



## NickG (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah sorry about that, an excited 5 year old and a 2 1/2 year old i the background ready to go to grandma's! :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice. That kind of engine is always interesting. Sounds great too.


----------



## NickG (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Zee. Would definitely recommend people to try it, prob not as a first project but once have got a few steam / air engines under their belt.

Nick


----------



## Maryak (Jan 24, 2011)

Nick,

Very nice - I like the sound. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheers Bob, might have to try it again tonight, I love these engines! Still got to do an i.c. like yours though, a hit & miss is my ultimate goal!


----------



## rake60 (Jan 30, 2011)

Great runner Nick! :bow:

Rick


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job Nick she sounds like a pretty steady runner. 
GOOD JOB!


----------



## NickG (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys,

Rick, good idea with the graphite piston - seems to be working a treat so far. Infact, I'm tempted to make one for my Jan Ridders flame gulper now!

Nick


----------

